

Show HN: HTML5 Database using data-attributes (very raw – proof of concept). - olso4052
http://tgolson.com/html5-data-base/

======
olso4052
A few follow up notes:

GitHub repo here - [https://github.com/TGOlson/html5-data-
base](https://github.com/TGOlson/html5-data-base)

Save link doesn't work. Right now it just logs all the 'db' data in the
console. I'm thinking I'll need to implement a back-end to be able to save the
updated pages, but totally open to suggestions.

------
codez
Kinda cool.

But I'm not sure I understand the reasoning for this though.

Essentially, you've created a way to parse and query objects using an object
structure to hold them? so json.

Then I assume you are storing this in localStorage or something similar?

If you are going to go down the back end route though you'd surely just opt to
be using mongoDB no?

~~~
olso4052
All good points - I'm not sure about the practicality of it, just intrigued by
the ability to store and retrieve data from HTML elements.

I can't imagine at the moment any project where it would be used, but who
knows, maybe someone would, or maybe not. Mainly just seeing what it possible
to create and then seeing if there are any ideas to help take it away.

